# SUM - clarion angel, multibar angel, corals



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

SUM brought in one clarion angel, and a single multibar angel - hint hint someone! multibar is about 2.5" I think. looks healthy.

clarion angel is about 3" georgeous, and about was it.. $3400... somewhere there... 3G +


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'll drop by as soon as I can.....Saturday


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Damm $ 3400 for the beautiful fish not to bad


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

$3400.00 is too rich for my blood thanks, most i will pay is $3000.00


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it was actually $3350. lol


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Must be the cash price


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Just a sidenote, Paracentropyge will always look healthy because they are thicker bodied compared to regular pygmy angels. 

But...

Does anyone know how much the rhomboid wrasse is?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Shoryureppa said:


> Just a sidenote, Paracentropyge will always look healthy because they are thicker bodied compared to regular pygmy angels.
> 
> But...
> 
> Does anyone know how much the rhomboid wrasse is?


I think they were $600 a pair but I'm not sure.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

The multi bar Angels are really nice fish, any idea how much SUM is selling them for?


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

fury165 said:


> The multi bar Angels are really nice fish, any idea how much SUM is selling them for?


I think they normally go for 75 a piece. Such a beautiful fish.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> I think they were $600 a pair but I'm not sure.


I would love to own one of these. I remember RR selling the for 500 a piece


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Shoryureppa said:


> I would love to own one of these. I remember RR selling the for 500 a piece


I would love to have the pair too. I need to sell some zebra plecos.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's a short video of the angel I made and uploaded to youtube:


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

the combination of colours on this angel is a challenge to cameras. I got purple fringing all over.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Went up to SUM and was preparing to battle with 50seven when we realized it was sold  Oh well


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

what's sold. teh clarion angel?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes the Clarion was sold. Somebody beat us to it


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Went up to SUM and was preparing to battle with 50seven when we realized it was sold  Oh well


LOL yeah... $3300 for the little guy. With my luck he wouldn't eat anything and then die of starvation. But a very beautiful and spunky little guy, that's for sure!

I lucked out with the $10 brown out SPS colonies; as I picked out some pretty nice healthy pieces, the guy was looking at them and saying, hmm... this one shouldn't be in this tank... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Good news! Cut and paste from the other site



> Clarion Angel, Captive Bred (Canadian Exclusive Distributor)
> We are proud and excited to announce that Sea U Marine is the exclusive distributor of Captive Bred Clarion Angel (H. Clarionensis) in Canada.
> 
> The first batch of Captive Bred Clarion Angel in 5-6 cm (actual batch pics attached) is arriving to Canada next week.
> ...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Not so good news is more expensive than $3,400 each.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol yes, but only place you can buy in Canada


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I offered 3200, but my offer was refused 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ken is going to ban us lowballerz from SUM soon.


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just left SUM... First time there and honesty will never go back... The person that was there was very rude... First I asked what type of fish would be best for my nano tank and he replied "small fish" and continued on with what he was doing, then I asked to purchase a coco worm and on his recommendation I was told to wait till they all came out and so I waited, when I was ready to make a purchase I let him know, instead of helping me he went right behind me and helped someone else and sold the coco worm I had been waiting for before even asking me... I literally waisted my time... When I told him that he had just done that... He blamed me for not being vocal enough!!! It goes without saying I will not return there... Ken I've heard great thing about you and your store that's why I came by, but it's unfortunately your employ was not the best... Just my thoughts... Back to Mississauga I go!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm no racist but they are not taught of good manners and right conduct...been there once and will never go back again for same reason.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Flameangel said:


> I'm no racist but they are not taught of good manners and right conduct...been there once and will never go back again for same reason.


I'm no fan of SUM but comments like say more about the poster than the store.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

it's sorta like this:


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow. Never had negative service or attitude from that store, and I've been there a lot. Hearing this is a surprise to me...


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

50seven said:


> Wow. Never had negative service or attitude from that store, and I've been there a lot. Hearing this is a surprise to me...


It may have been an issue of consistency but, if they take care of their customer like they take care of their fish then I'm not sure.



Bayinaung said:


> it's sorta like this:


Totally like that. And if you recall that character. He was rude, obnoxious and quickly went out of business... Just sayin....



Flameangel said:


> I'm no racist but they are not taught of good manners and right conduct...been there once and will never go back again for same reason.


I don't know if it was a racial thing, perhaps cultural. At the end of the day customer service, is customer service and if you own a store front you need to make sure you and your employees represent your brand. Perhaps band is not important to these guys. Like I said before I will never be going back there so to me it doesn't matter anymore.


----------

